
'I just want it to stop’: Unsolicited Amazon packages contain intimate items - pavel_lishin
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/02/19/these-surprise-packages-from-amazon-spark-something-more-than-frustration-fear/6X4X2rWJw3SawwCGe4n2rJ/story.html
======
nugi
Paywalled, but amazon can and will blacklist addresses if this is indeed, a
real problem.

